# Brats and sausages



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

Since some of you may smoke these, how do you fix em?  I posted my technique in the grilling forum because that's how I do em.


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2005)

Ive been throwing Itialian Sausage in the smoker every time I fire it up...I let it go 2 1/2 to 3 hrs...makes an excellent snack, appatizer or good in a samitch....Choose a sausage that is packed tight and one that you like cooked the way you would normally cook it. The last batch I did was some stuff from the grocery store as opposed to from the butcher where I normally get it and I was very disappointed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm ass backwards from you Capt. I also posted in grilling section. Hey with brats, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

Captain, let's pick one section or the other (I pick Grilling) and go from there...2 same posts cost me double the $$


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I buy fresh kielbasi from Giant Eagle (the local supermarket. It SUCKS, but the Kielbasi is really good)! Throw em in the smoker for about 90 minutes and slap em on a bun with mustard! WM

ps. You guys in Western NY who have Wegman's don't know how good you have it! That is the best grocery store I have been in! MMMMMM Sweigles (sp) White Hots....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2005)

Sunday I had a mixture of raw Johsonville brats that I threw on the smoker for about an hour, then finished on the grill.  I also had precooked sausages in different flavors.  It only takes a few mintues to reheat these, so I just warm em up on the grill and then they go in the beer-butter-onion bath.  I don't like overcooked brats, they tend to dry out.  

  You could smoke the precooked types, but I don't think they would take on as much flavor.  Some have already been smoked (so they say), so I just grill em.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 8, 2005)

They're raw. 90 minutes is all you need. It is weird cause they will be pink on the outside and grey in the middle. Just the opposite of an undercooked sausage! These won't taste like a regular cured, cold smoked sausage. I like em better! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 9, 2005)

It's funny you said that...I checked my smoked brats and sure enough...pink smoke ring on the outside, gray inside.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah, I like mustard and sauerkraut a lot.  On hot dogs I like to pile up just about everything, but for some reason brats just need those 2.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2005)

absolutely, little Suzy.  Forget to mention them.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just yellow mustard for me please. Maybe some _raw_ onions!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just yellow mustard for me please. Maybe some _raw_ onions!


 sauerkraut, grilled onions, cheap yellow mustard and pickled hot peppers for me please


----------

